# ragazzotto



## Schenker

Hola, ¿cuál sería el equivalente en español de "ragazzotto"? Gracias.


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, quizás "jovencito", "muchacho".  ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## elitaliano

Pues yo aprendì que otra forma para decirlo es *chicote*.


----------



## pernileta

*Chicote?* che strano!! ma in che zona di Spagna?o sud America?
Per *muchacho*, non saprei, mi dicono sempre que non si usa quasi per niente. Chissa *chavalin*?


----------



## Neuromante

*Muchacho *da questa parte è normalissimo, anche se ne hai 70 anni.

Quel OTTO aumentativo... Forze *Muchachote?*

Chavalin invece no. Solo da qualche parte dalla peninsula.
*Chicarrón*


----------



## elitaliano

pernileta said:


> *Chicote?* che strano!! ma in che zona di Spagna?o sud America?
> Per *muchacho*, non saprei, mi dicono sempre que non si usa quasi per niente. Chissa *chavalin*?


 
Ay...pido disculpa a todo el mundo.... me equivoquè de recuerdos: saquè la palabra de una novela que nos propusieron hace años al curso de español, pero nada a que ver con la pregunta de este post.
Pues revisando la novela  resulta que chicote es "una famosa cocteleria situada en la calle Gran Via, en el centro de Madrid".


----------



## Schenker

Holas. De las palabras que han nombrado conozco sólo "jovencito", "muchacho/te". Las otras me suenan o mexicanas o españolas.

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Neuromante

*Chicote* y *chicarrón* es normal que no te suenen. Son construcciones con aumentativos sobre la base _*Chico*._ No pertenecen a una zona determinada y dependerán más bien de la moda del momento. La primera apenas se usa.

*Chavalín *es diminutivo de *Chaval *por lo que a mi personalmente no me parecería correcto en este caso. De todos modos ésta sí que es una palabra de uso en la península, me atrevería a decir que en las zonas central y del norte.


----------



## Friend

Una expresión bastante común es *chavalote*, aunque tambien *chicarrón* se usa. Depende de la connotación que quiera darse a la palabra.
Chicote sólo lo he conocido como el nombre del pub-restaurante de Gran Vía en Madrid, de hecho ahora se llama Museo Chicote por toda la gente famosa que ha pasado por allí.


----------



## gatogab

Sono d'accordo con Neuromante e Shenker. Io uso MUCHACHOTE e nessuno, finora, mi ha corretto.
gatogab
PD
"mi ha corretto" è corretto?


----------



## pernileta

Pero estais seguros de que esta expresion se utiliza en toda la peninsula? Porque sigo convencida que aqui me han dicho que muchacho no se utiliza practicamente nunca.
Ciao

P.s. mi ha corretto è corretto


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Chavalote_ sarebbe un'ottima traduzione, solo che al solito si usa soltanto come vocativo. Al riguardo di _chicote_, a me fa pensare alla zona di Valencia. 

Saluti da Barcellona con il sole


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Hola, ¿cuál sería el equivalente en español de "ragazzotto"? Gracias.


 
*Cabro*.

¿O has oido *chavalote *por allà por Penco, Tomè, Concepciòn misma? 
¿ Còmo dicen los portuales de Talcahuano? ¿*Chicarròn*?




pernileta said:


> Pero estais seguros de que esta expresion se utiliza en toda la peninsula? Porque sigo convencida que aqui me han dicho que muchacho no se utiliza practicamente nunca.
> Ciao
> 
> P.s. mi ha corretto è corretto


 Grazie

gatogab


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Chicarrón* a me fa pensare a "chicarrón del Norte", un modo di dire per parlare degli uomini dei Paesi Baschi, soprattutto, che al solito sono molto grandi fisicamente. Io, oltre a "chicarrón del norte", non ho mai sentito la parola da sola.

También me gustaría añadir que, si bien no estoy del todo segura, creo que en italiano se usa muchísimo *ragazzoto* y en muchos contextos, contextos en los cuales en español funciona un simple *chico*, *chaval* o *muchacho*.


----------



## gatogab

elitaliano said:


> Pues yo aprendì que otra forma para decirlo es *chicote*.


 
chicote = correas de cuero pegadas a un bastòn corto, para azotar desnudas personas que se han comportado mal.


----------



## Neuromante

Traductora, si Chicarrón _del Norte_ te suena a la gente del País Vasco es por ese "del Norte" si no sería superfluo


----------



## Schenker

Yo solo entiendo y e escuchado "muchacho" (que en Chile casi no se usa) y "joven" (que se usa en un contexto muy formal), las otras deben ser palabras de españa o de otra parte.
Y "cabro" en Chile es ultra-coloquial, no se usa casi nunca en un artículo periodístico. Sí mucho en el día a día, en las conversaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Schenker said:


> Yo solo entiendo y e escuchado "muchacho" (que en Chile casi no se usa) y "joven" (que se usa en un contexto muy formal), las otras deben ser palabras de España o de otra parte.
> Y "cabro" en Chile es ultra-coloquial, no se usa casi nunca en un artículo periodístico. Sí mucho en el día a día, en las conversaciones.
> 
> Saludos.


Perdona la corrección. Es que hace días que parece que sea yo el único que la pone con mayúscula


----------

